# Michigan DNR raising fees on state park campsites and lodging



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Michigan DNR raising fees on state park campsites and lodging


The latest increase is due to a number of factors, officials said.




www.mlive.com





Between $2 and $8 per night in state parks, $5 for rustic campsites.

"demand based pricing" - my guess is weekends will be more money, or parks that are typically busy will be.

The article didn't have the information for what the prior cost was. its been a few years for me, but I think they were raised not that long ago.

More inflation, I guess.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

All the main destination campgrounds are undergoing multi million dollar renovations as we speak.

You gotta pay for that.

They will be importing Haitians on work permits to staff them in the summer, because there isnot anybody left to work at them anymore.

Sitting shoulder to shoulder in a gravel parking lot is going to cost as much as a cheap motel.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The ones I normally go to, 2-$5 per nite more. Most popular $5


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

That's close to the price of a beer in a bar!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I’m just reluctant to pay $25.00/night for a primitive site With no services.
$35.00 a night for use of a microwave?

I think the state is capitalizing on the explosion of RV use due to stimulus checks.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

That makes a volunteer camp host job more attractive.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe they will grade the roads to the rustic campgrounds now


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Scout 2 said:


> Maybe they will grade the roads to the rustic campgrounds now


It means endless generator noise in all the rustic places.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> I’m just reluctant to pay $25.00/night for a primitive site With no services.
> $35.00 a night for use of a microwave?
> 
> I think the state is capitalizing on the explosion of RV use due to stimulus checks.


RV'ing has gained in popularity way before the stimulus.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> RV'ing has gained in popularity way before the stimulus.


That may be.

I couldn’t help but notice that the reservation system operates similarly to Airbnb.

That tells me, that the state is being regularly encouraged by the system managers to raise their prices based on demand.

Airbnb does that, and I have had my rent raised several times during long-term rentals.

You can bet that every State Park that gets high volume usage is going to have their prices pushed up until the public cries Out.

my wife’s girlfriend plans out every place that they want to stay, including the dates, a year in advance, and when the day of the six month pre-registration arrives, she is on the reservation system at midnight to secure the spots that she wants six months ahead.

If the reservation system is packed full of nitwits like her, you will never get a good spot near a lake, and, the software will keep pushing the price ever higher.

I’m going to look into some of those apps that the van lifers use, so that I know where in Michigan a person can enjoy the outdoors without paying a poll tax.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All lodging prices have increased substantially. 

One of the places on Islamorada that was our annual list went from the mid-400's to 1150 a night currently. Same with those fleabag Motels up north. 250 a night was a bargain last Summer. Campsites were scarce as well, even the privately owned ones.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Got to pay for the 30-40 yrs of retirement for the workers.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The more popular state parks have always been more than the less desired one.
We have noticed RV's are more common now than 20 years ago when we got our first one. Less and less tents. Except this past july where a lot more tents at Port Cresent than usual. But that park many sites are more suitable for tents. (too small for most RV's.)


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> The more popular state parks have always been more than the less desired one.
> We have noticed RV's are more common now than 20 years ago when we got our first one. Less and less tents. Except this past july where a lot more tents at Port Cresent than usual. But that park many sites are more suitable for tents. (too small for most RV's.)


What most of these complainers don’t realize is the Park system has to pay its own way, and has been doing renovations through out all the parks to meet the demand, which includes bigger units.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

seems cheap enough. considering the 200 to 350 a nite i pay at casino hotels on the weekend...granted my amenities are better..but at 10 times the cost..i am sure we oldtimers remember what we USED TO PAY..and youngsters on minimum wage or part time jobs will find most costs higher than they like...BUT for the places we are offered still quite reasonable


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

shametamer said:


> seems cheap enough. considering the 200 to 350 a nite i pay at casino hotels on the weekend...granted my amenities are better..but at 10 times the cost..i am sure we oldtimers remember what we USED TO PAY..and youngsters on minimum wage or part time jobs will find most costs higher than they like...BUT for the places we are offered still quite reasonable


You pay for casino hotels??...lol


----------

